# pic's from collection trip



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

here are a few pic's of the fish that i caught
Squirrelfish (Holocentrus Adscensionis)
















Snowy Grouper (Epinephelus Niveatus)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Short Bigeye (Pristigenys Alta)
























Striped Burrfish (Chilomvcterus Schoepfi)
















Lookdown (Selene Vomer)








what i don't have pic's of yet
6-7' Northern Sunnet's (Sphyraena Borealis)
1-3' Permits (Trichanotus Falcatus)
1' Spotfin Butterflyfish (Chaetodon Ocellatus)
4-6' Northern Pipefish's (Syngnathus Fuscus)
3-5' Lined seahorse (hippacampus Erectus)


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i wish i could go and catch stuff like that


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

how do you catch them? with nets?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

i usualy go between 11pm-4am on a beach i know of and catch them with walking nets


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

cool, ...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome catches!







I like that Striped Burrfish, is he a member of the Puffer family?


----------

